# New Computer Forum System



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

At this moment I am so annoyed with the new computer system of the forum. Pure frustration. I have said it and I am finished saying it. I feel better now. Thank you. No response is expected.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

What specifically is annoying you.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I personally find the "You have a new notification! What, you want to see what it is? Tough luck, error!!!!" to be a little snort of amused-irritation every time. One day, I'll stop being fooled.

I am still confused about the photo album limits, but since no one seems to know anything about them (or at least didn't post responses), I've given up & moved on over to Instructables.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know anything about the photo albums, since I haven't used them yet, but with the notifications, I've noticed it errors if I try to get to my "likes" from the "active topics" page or the main forum page. If you click to go to the Likes page from a topic (like this page), it works.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I've noticed that when I search for threads- some will just bring me to the main page of the forums. I'm guessing this might be because they're older- but it's annoying not being able to see them.


----------

